# Own “American Sniper” on Blu-rayÔ Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on May 19th from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

EXPERIENCE THE MOST LETHAL SNIPER IN

U.S. HISTORY WHEN

AMERICAN SNIPER

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD ON May 19, 2015 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Warner Bros. to donate up to $1 million to

Wounded Warrior Project

Burbank, CA, April 15, 2015 – From director Clint Eastwood comes “American Sniper,” arriving onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on May 19 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment in association with Village Roadshow Pictures, A Mad Chance Production, A 22nd & Indiana Production. “American Sniper” stars Bradley Cooper as Chris Kyle, whose skills as a sniper made him a hero on the battlefield. But there was much more to him than his skill as a sharpshooter. 



A two-time Oscar® nominee for his work in “Silver Linings Playbook” and “American Hustle,” Cooper stars alongside Sienna Miller, Luke Grimes, Jake McDorman, Cory Hardrict, Kevin Lacz, Navid Negahban and Keir O’Donnell. 



Oscar®-winning filmmaker Clint Eastwood (“Million Dollar Baby,” “Unforgiven”) directed “American Sniper” from a screenplay written by Jason Hall, based on the book by Chris Kyle, with Scott McEwen and Jim DeFelice. The autobiography was a runaway bestseller, spending 18 weeks on the New York Times bestseller list, 13 of those at number one. 



The film is produced by Eastwood, Robert Lorenz, Andrew Lazar, Bradley Cooper and Peter Morgan. Tim Moore, Jason Hall, Sheroum Kim, Steven Mnuchin and Bruce Berman served as executive producers.



“American Sniper” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “American Sniper” via purchase from digital retailers.



Warner Bros. Home Entertainment will donate a portion of the proceeds across physical and digital sales to Wounded Warrior Project® (WWP). One dollar of each purchase will be donated up to $1,000,000 from April 21, 2015 through December 31, 2015, void in Alabama, Hawaii, Illinois, Massachusetts, Mississippi and South Carolina. To get involved and learn more, visit www.woundedwarriorproject.com.



The mission of Wounded Warrior Project is to honor and empower Wounded Warriors. WWP’s purpose is to raise awareness and to enlist the public’s aid for the needs of injured service members, to help injured servicemen and women aid and assist each other, and to provide unique, direct programs and services to meet their needs. WWP is a national, nonpartisan organization headquartered in Jacksonville, Florida. To learn more about WWP’s life-saving programs and services, please visit www.woundedwarriorproject.org/programs. 



SYNOPSIS



From director Clint Eastwood comes “American Sniper,” starring Bradley Cooper as Chris Kyle, whose skills as a sniper made him a hero on the battlefield. But there was much more to him than his skill as a sharpshooter. 



Navy SEAL Chris Kyle is sent to Iraq with only one mission: to protect his brothers-in-arms. His pinpoint accuracy saves countless lives on the battlefield, and as stories of his courageous exploits spread, he earns the nickname “Legend.” However, his reputation is also growing behind enemy lines, putting a price on his head and making him a prime target of insurgents. He is also facing a different kind of battle on the home front: striving to be a good husband and father from halfway around the world.



Despite the danger, as well as the toll on his family at home, Chris serves through four harrowing tours of duty in Iraq, personifying the spirit of the SEAL creed to “leave no one behind.” But upon returning to his wife, Taya (Sienna Miller), and kids, Chris finds that it is the war he can’t leave behind. 



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“American Sniper” Blu-ray Combo Pack & Two Disc DVD contains the following special features:

· One Soldier’s Story: The Journey of American Sniper

Join director Clint Eastwood and his creative team, along with

Bradley Cooper and Sienna Miller, as they overcome enormous creative and

logistic obstacles to make a film that brings the truth of Navy SEAL Chris Kyle's story to the screen.

· Making of American Sniper



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On May 19, “American Sniper” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Comcast, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. “American Sniper” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.





ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $44.95

Two Disc DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: May 19, 2015

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 132 minutes

Rating: Rated R by the MPAA for strong and disturbing war violence and language throughout, including some sexual references.

DOLBY ATMOS DOLBY AUDIO [CC]​


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I will definitely buy this one. I hope you are able to review it


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+asere


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

+ Asere and Willis.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I will do my very best to review it. I already have it requested.


----------

